# So... Anyone here in the chiptune scene?



## gotchapt (Jan 28, 2011)

I wanna give it a go.

Does anyone know where to get a good gameboy deal? I'm thinking backlit already. And LSDJ carts?


----------



## thaddius (Jan 28, 2011)

Nonfinite Electronics is a good store for GB mod stuff.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 28, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Nonfinite Electronics is a good store for GB mod stuff.



Too pricey :/ but thanks


----------



## thaddius (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not a cheap hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to do some of the stuff yourself (backlight, prosound mod) there are some great DIY tutorials on instructables, hackaday, et al. You only need minimal understanding of electronics/soldering to do them.

As for LSDJ carts you could get a SmartBoy Cart (Mine took a LONG time to arrive from this place) or an EMS cart (those are the cheapest flash carts there are outside making one yourself) and both are "LSDJ ready". If you have a GBC compatible system you can at least experiment with those until you bolster up your bank account enough to get something classier.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 28, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> It's not a cheap hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, gonna try to use the tutorials then. And thanks for the sites, very useful


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2011)

On another note, thats an awesome place to buy a EZflash GBA linker.


----------

